# oil rigs



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Welcome to the forum first off. Here's a start. Look up some of the older threads in search and you will find a good list of online stuff I think posted by 480. There should be plenty here.




http://www.porcupinepress.com/_bending/ConduitBending.htm

http://mikeholt.com/documents/freestuff/BendingRoundRaceways.pdf


----------



## harmisonway (Jul 25, 2008)

thanks randomkiller... I will look those up


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Jack Benfield tought me how to bend conduit through his manual


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome to the group. I did some oil rig work as a diver, had a good amount of fun back then.


----------



## TheRick (Apr 13, 2008)

Richard Cox (I know funny name :laughing Guide to Conduit Bending;

http://www.amazon.com/Electricians-Guide-Conduit-Bending-Richard/dp/9998210143

This book taught me all I have ever needed to know about bending conduit. I would highly recommend it to anyone starting out.:thumbsup:


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

TheRick said:


> Richard Cox (I know funny name :laughing Guide to Conduit Bending;
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Electricians-Guide-Conduit-Bending-Richard/dp/9998210143
> 
> This book taught me all I have ever needed to know about bending conduit. I would highly recommend it to anyone starting out.:thumbsup:


It's off the subject, but it reminded me of the managers name at the parts house Tug Cox. We also have an electrician out of the hall named **** Rider. What were their parents thinking?

Didn't know it would edit Richard.


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

YES, THERICK ,we agree Richard A Cox I.B.E.W.LOCAL73 spokane washington the ohms law of conduit bending , been using that book many years and still learning how to bend rigid i like the shrink cutting first bending later ,that is the best book ever writen for electricians . best to ya take care :thumbsup:


----------

